# Der Grufti hat heute Geburtstag



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

und ich sag Happy Birthday.....


----------



## biker-wug (16. Juni 2003)

Da mach ich mit!!



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRUFTI*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (16. Juni 2003)

bernd

bleib sauber und rock weiter so die trails. 


gruß beelzi


----------



## raikrue (16. Juni 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRUFTI !!!


----------



## Frazer (16. Juni 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BERND!!!!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Juni 2003)

..alles Gute und vor allem das Dein Ellenbogen bald wieder MTB-tauglich ist.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## remy10 (16. Juni 2003)

Kenn ich zwar nicht aber nichts desto trotz, auch von mir die allerbesten Glückwünsche an Grufti.


----------



## Wenkman (16. Juni 2003)

Hey Bernd, schon wieder ein Jahr älter...ja sag mal, du willst wohl auf Teufel komm raus unbedingt der älteste in der Biker-Runde bleiben... ?

Alles Gute auf jeden Fall

Ciao Marco


----------



## G-zero (16. Juni 2003)

Hi Bernd, jetzt ham mer scho lang keine Tour mehr gedreht.

Wird wieder höchste Zeit denke ich ! 

ALLES GUTE !!!

 

Tobi


----------



## traileruli (16. Juni 2003)

Hi Grufti, von meiner Wenigkeit auch alles Gute.
Auf das die Alten jünger bleiben!
Wenn auch das Fleisch älter wird, so doch in der Rübe das alter keine chance hat!
Gruß


----------



## Grufti (16. Juni 2003)

an alle mir Glückwünschenden Stollenhopser.

Bin ja richtich überwäldicht.

Werd mal aans oder zwaa aff eich dringg`n und bei der Grillfeier stell iich dann scho aans odder zwaa Kästler nei, sofern der Termin klappt. Un dess mit dem Ellbogen wird schon wieder, habs am Samstag am Steinbrüchlein getestet, geht scho.


   

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (16. Juni 2003)

N'abend Bernd!

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!*

Na denn hoch die Tassen  

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Mudface (18. Juni 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Wünsch Dir nur sanfte Ladungen, nachdem Du Deine Flughöhe stetig steigerst.

Bis bald im Wald! Klaas


----------



## Jaguar (18. Juni 2003)

Schitt noch ein Jahr älter würde ich sagen, aber eagl, mach das Beste draus!


----------



## DerSteff (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jaguar _
> *Schitt noch ein Jahr älter würde ich sagen, aber eagl, mach das Beste draus! *



Halts Maul und verpiss dich hier!!!

MFG Tyler


----------

